# Higgins saying 'Hello'



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

"We love the new hammock, Mom!!!" 

Higgins and Kajri underneath him, lol.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

hes so cute!!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks! Sorry about the blurry pic... they don't hold still XD


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww. Too cute!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

He's creepin'. XD









Close up of his "good side".


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Higgins is absolutely adorable.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

oh hes so cute.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I LOVE nekkie ears.
They are so cute and perky.
I honestly find Top eared rats cuter...I mean all rats are adorable, but those little perky ears i just wanna kiss.
Hes adorable


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

aww nakies are so cute. I'd love to get one someday.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello Higgins! ;D
he is just so adorable!


----------

